# Pictures of the belly bump/lump/bulge on Citrus



## Citrus (Feb 26, 2010)

Thie first pic is probably the best.... the last pic, from far away, look for his regular bottom line and then you can see the bulge because it does not match the rest of his stomach.


----------



## Deerly (Apr 18, 2010)

Did you recently try a new fly spray? I switched to a very strong fly spray and after spraying it directly on my horse he got soft bumps on his sensitive tummy. I stopped using that spray and it went away in a day. 

I don't have any pictures I'm not sure if it's quite the same as your horse but it was soft and puffy. It could be some kind of allergic reaction / bug bite too.


----------



## AngelWithoutWings54 (May 24, 2010)

Well, I have to say, the last pic made me laugh. It looks like he doesn't have a head!

As for the bump, I would say a bugbite, allergic reaction to a spray, or maybe it's just how he is?


----------



## ChristianCowgirl (May 5, 2010)

I knew a horse that got a lump like that not long after she was born. I don't think it ever went away, but it never hurt her any either...


----------



## Fluffy Pony (May 2, 2010)

Could be a bee sting?


----------



## PonderosaMiniatures (Oct 2, 2009)

Looks like an edema pocket, can you leave dent when pushed..if so it will go away...just extra fluid, but if comes back, I would have vet do some blood work, on her.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Edema spot, bug bite/sting, hives, kick mark....any of those or none of those.


----------



## Citrus (Feb 26, 2010)

AngelWithoutWings54 said:


> Well, I have to say, the last pic made me laugh. It looks like he doesn't have a head!
> 
> As for the bump, I would say a bugbite, allergic reaction to a spray, or maybe it's just how he is?


 
That is true- he turned to bite at a fly at that exact second


----------



## Citrus (Feb 26, 2010)

PonderosaMiniatures said:


> Looks like an edema pocket, can you leave dent when pushed..if so it will go away...just extra fluid, but if comes back, I would have vet do some blood work, on her.


No, it is non-pitting. It is semi hard and he does not flinch or react when I touch or push on it. I will see how he looks today.


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

if you ever find out what it is, let me know. Hugo had 2 of these not that long ago, they looked identical to that one, same place, except that Hugo had one either side of his naval. They went away after 24 hours and never caused him any trouble.

ETA: this was Hugo's bumps


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

HowClever, their belly is a low spot. It is a very common place for edema from anything to settle. It is also a common place for bug bites since the hair is thinner down there.


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

That certainly makes sense.

Is it normal for edema to be quite hard? I know Hugo's bumps were quite firm, with very little to no give in the swelling at all.


----------



## saberdanes (Jun 29, 2010)

Might be a hernia???


----------



## jdanny21 (Feb 12, 2009)

*belly bump*

We had a super intense outbreak of Pigeon Fever here in Central Oregon two summers ago. It is a virus that absesses in the mammory glands and is very contageous and gross. Luckily has a very low mortality rate just a pain to deal with. 

Cushings can also have symptoms of abdominal swelling although that picture looks like the swelling is more localized than that.

Your horse could most likely be having a reaction to biting flies/insect. "Swat" is an excellent treatment for this. Heals up the bites and protects it from more irritation, after washing the site of course.

Hope this helps a little...


----------

